# Looking for a sugar daddy?



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Check out this ad (Via Valleywag) from Craigslist.

CRAIGSLIST CONFIDENTIAL: The freaky mogul of Pac Heights - Valleywag



> Our arrangement will be discreet and between us. I will introduce you to my friends as my girlfriend. People will think that we will have a normal relationship. Which would would for all intent and purposes. Out of bed you would be my lady.


Quite the posting! I wish I had the money to do that LOL


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

LOL... too funny. If the guy is for real at least he is open and up front about what he wants.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm still looking for a sugar mommy.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Beej said:


> I'm still looking for a sugar mommy.


I'll settle for a slutty mommy...


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

This dialogue is headed towards the gutter. That, of course, means that I find it to be good.

By itself, with no consideration given to physical attractiveness or intellectual capabilities, I could find you what you want, AS. 

If my as yet to be found sugar mommy happens to be beautiful, slutty would be a bonus. I'm not that picky. Sugar daddies with sufficient quantities of sugar are also not to be dismissed. After all, I should not be sexist about this.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

da_jonesy said:


> LOL... too funny. If the guy is for real at least he is open and up front about what he wants.


I think he's for real, and I think the right person for him is out there somewhere. His fatal flaw, though, is being so up front about the vast amounts of cash he'll be bestowing on his new "lady". Because of that he'll have trouble sorting the simple golddiggers (many of whom will no doubt do just about anything for the kind of money and lifestyle he's offering) and those who are genuinely into his fetish. Of course, making it all about the fetish would probably have a slim chance of success too... but at least he'd start with a pool of honest ***** *** ***** into ****** ******* **** ***** *****, not money-motivated ones.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

He's a fan of "lite" music, meaning he probably wants to watch his "lady" do it with black men to the geezer rhythms of Barry Manilow. 

If this is on the level, this guy is gold-digger bait. No respectable woman wants to be shared. At least, I wouldn't.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> I'll settle for a slutty mommy...


What would your old lady say if she saw that?

WWYOLS?


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MissGulch said:


> He's a fan of "lite" music, meaning he probably wants to watch his "lady" do it with black men to the geezer rhythms of Barry Manilow.
> 
> If this is on the level, this guy is gold-digger bait. No respectable woman wants to be shared. At least, I wouldn't.


Reminds me of the old joke;

Man; "Would you sleep with me for 1 million dollars?"
Woman; "Yes I would"
Man; "Would you sleep with me for 20 dollars?
Woman; "Of course not! What kind of woman do you think I am?"
Man; "We've already established that. We're just haggling about the price."
 

[punctuation and capitalization courtesy of SINC]


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## bandersnatch (Dec 26, 2004)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Reminds me of the old joke;
> 
> Man; "Would you sleep with me for 1 million dollars?"
> Woman; "Yes I would"
> ...


Gotta love Churchill. Of course, if he lived today, about 90% of his quotes would be decried as being offensive and politically incorrect. XX)


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jan 12, 2003)

.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MasterBlaster said:


> I've used that line, and it works! Can be a grert conversation starter, great for one night stands and to start short term flings.
> 
> 
> Most people have a price!


Most people claim NOT to have a price, but in the end they always do.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Most people claim NOT to have a price, but in the end they always do.


That's extra.


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Most people claim NOT to have a price, but in the end they always do.


What's your price? :greedy:


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

HowEver said:


> What would your old lady say if she saw that?
> 
> WWYOLS?


I'll ask and get back to you...

But I don't call "her" and "old lady" - I find it demeaning beejacon


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MissGulch said:


> What's your price? :greedy:


i'm open to negotiation
what's your offer?


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> i'm open to negotiation
> what's your offer?


You would be insulted by my offer, because I try to get everything marked down at least 60%.

"My wife can't resist a bargain. Yesterday, she bought an elevator because it was marked 'down'". ~Old Alan King joke


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

It's okay, he'll take it; he's not half the man he used to be...


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

MissGulch said:


> You would be insulted by my offer, because I try to get everything marked down at least 60%.
> 
> "My wife can't resist a bargain. Yesterday, she bought an elevator because it was marked 'down'". ~Old Alan King joke


wasn't there an episode where you hired a bargain basement offshore programmer with that king of logic and with disastrous results?

you can't expect a BMW on a Toyota Corolla budget


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

HowEver said:


> It's okay, he'll take it; he's not half the man he used to be...



wow, let me mark the date and time for such an opinion


----------

